# Check out the curves on this broad...



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Fished all day without a bite then scored this sexy lady on my last cast as i was pulling up to the dock. She ate a 5 inch swimbait in white. Photo's a little dark as the sun was pretty low by this point. Man i love the springtime...


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Although the pic is dark, it still looks like a nice piglet. Congratulations!


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

looks decent why dont you try seeing if its possible to get it any closer to the camera next time


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Aww you got me dude, she's only a 14 incher...


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

melo123 said:


> looks decent why dont you try seeing if its possible to get it any closer to the camera next time


why is it there's always someone who craps on somebodys' "parade"?can't you just say,"nice fish you caught" or something to that effect.the only time i'll "crap on somebodys' parade"is when they post obvious pics with weights that you can tell were "off a lil".anyways nice catch at the end of the day,congrats to you may you land some more just like it.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice fish, man. She's got a fat belly.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

spfldbassguy said:


> why is it there's always someone who craps on somebodys' "parade"?can't you just say,"nice fish you caught" or something to that effect.the only time i'll "crap on somebodys' parade"is when they post obvious pics with weights that you can tell were "off a lil".anyways nice catch at the end of the day,congrats to you may you land some more just like it.


Ummmm, see post #4 where he admits it is a 14" bass. He was playing a nice little joke on us, and he came clean when someone called it. It's all well and good. No need for you to tell others how to post. It would be nice if we could all joke around on a fishing website from time to time.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks everybody... Crittergitter, i was being sarcastic. While i won't venture a guess as to size, and i did use the old perspective trick, i can say for certain she dwarfed any 14 incher.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh. Yeah..............my bad. Nice fish!


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

ya deff not 14 inches you can tell by the girth prob 3-4 pound range


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------

